# Nice Co. Kerry Hotels



## oblib (27 Jan 2007)

Hi,

My one year anniversary is coming up in April and I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for nice hotels in Kerry. I think my preference would lie in anything that is NOT in Killarney perhaps on a lake or coast. Although some of the amenaties would be nice - I really think my wife and I would really like to just 'get away from it all' for once.

I've visted ireland.ie but its hard to know based soley on the descriptions & stated location besides the fact I'm only living here in Ireland (Cork) for about the last six months anyway.

Thanks!


----------



## gipimann (27 Jan 2007)

Hi, I stayed in the Brandon in Tralee a few years ago and loved it - a touch of old-style charm in a world of McHotels!


----------



## SOM42 (27 Jan 2007)

Hi oblib,
You should check out  They have independent reviews there from peolple who have actually stayed there.  The Brandon as mentioned is ok but may not necessarily be what you are looking for i.e. its in the middle of a busy town.  There are some lovely (and expensive) hotels in Kenmare that might fit the bill.  Also you could look at Dingle or the outskirts of Tralee.


----------



## ontour (27 Jan 2007)

if budget is not a problem, Aghadoe Heigths is a stunning place...near to Killarney but when you are there ... it is out on it's own


----------



## Marion (27 Jan 2007)

The outside of the hotel is not aesthetically pleasing - lots of concrete and glass. But, it's a different world inside.  The panoramic view of the lake is spectacular. The Aghadoe Heights is gorgeous.

If you can't afford to book the penthouse )) book a lake-view room. The hotel has very good mid-week offers. The Aveda Spa is divine. I can't wait to go back.  

Marion


----------



## Z100 (27 Jan 2007)

Below are links for most (all?) of the five star hotels in Kerry. Have only stayed in Hotel Europe and Aghadoe Heights, the first was lovely, the second luxurious! 

http://www.parkkenmare.com/

http://www.sheenfallslodge.ie/

http://www.aghadoeheights.com/

http://www.lakehotel.com/

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]


----------



## popcorn (28 Jan 2007)

Hi there.

The best recommendation I could give you - based on plenty of experience - is Lake Hotel. It is located about one mile from the town centre but is built on the lake shore. It is a real old world style of hotel and is fabulously quaint yet full of all the mod cons you wouold expect.

Let me assure you, I have no connection whatsoever with the hotel. I have stayed there and have dined there on several occasions so the only connection I have is my custom.

It is not one of those huge hotels that you associate Killarney with so you know that the service you get os very one to one.

Pricewise, they are very reasonable. If you check out the classifieds in the Indo, you will see some of their deals.

On the whole, Killarney is a great town. I lived there for 9 years and loved every minute of it. Some great pubs and restaurants also if you want to venture out of the hotel for an evening.

Have a great time.


----------



## toniolry (28 Jan 2007)

Parknasilla is lovely. Would recommend it for 'getting away from it all'. I wouldn't recommend the Park in Kenmare - though it's 5 star I think they're trading on past glory. The accomodation (tired & worn) and food are certainly not 5 star, yet the prices are. I think they rely on the US market, and Irish faithfuls. I have heard that the Aghadoe Heights is a great experience, and look forward to trying it out.
Best of luck in the search. Would definitely look at Tripadvisor reviews if I were you.


----------



## coleen (28 Jan 2007)

I would have to second the lake hotel in Killarney, also I have stayed in the great southern in parknasilla ( bertie stays there) it is lovely ,However it is under new management and I have not heard if is still as good. The dingle skellig is also alovely hotel on the outskirts of dingle, overall the lake hotel offers very good value for money early in the season as there is lots of top class competition in Killarney and they are always trying to fill rooms. Killarney is a great place off season, Kenmare is lovely but off season lots of places are closed down and it does take from the experience.


----------



## Vanilla (29 Jan 2007)

Lake hotel has a lovely setting, but the hotel itself is dated and worn. Food would be your two veg, meat and spuds variety. Not a romantic getaway I would have thought. Aghadoe Heights is very very upmarket and luxurious (although not snobby)- but you will need a car. Hotel Europe is also outside Killarney, you will need a car, but also upmarket. Dunloe well outside Killarney, definitely need a car, nice but dare I say, a little snobby? Maybe just my experience. Not open all year round either so you would need to check ahead. The Great Southern in Killarney has gorgeous rooms ( very romantic ) and a hell of a facade for that grand entrance and is right in the middle of town- nice hotel. All of these are in Killarney in any case though.

Sorry in advance but I don't think a single hotel in Tralee would qualify for a romantic get away break. A break away with the kids would be great here as theres plenty to do in the town and surrounds.

Theres a really nice B&B in Dingle- Bamburys- that I would recommend. Dingle itself is the right size for a romantic getaway- plenty of scenic walks, gallerys, nice restaurants, friendly people, good pubs and good pub grub.


----------



## lisam (29 Jan 2007)

Ballygarry House just outside of Tralee might fill the bill!!


----------



## ajapale (29 Jan 2007)

I like the [broken link removed]. Its a lovely modern little hotel with very friendly staff.


----------



## Marion (30 Jan 2007)

Hi Vanilla

Breakast at [broken link removed] sounds good

Marion


----------



## Vanilla (30 Jan 2007)

Only the best, Marion!


----------



## macnas (30 Jan 2007)

here?

http://www.luxehotels.com/index.cfm?PropID=81

excellent


----------



## MandaC (31 Jan 2007)

I would recommend Carrig Country House on Caragh Lake.

Stayed there once and it was absolutely beautiful.  The setting is amazing on the shores of the lake and the food is fantastic.


www.carrighouse.com


----------



## coquito (31 Jan 2007)

Don't write off Killarney. Try the Killarney Park Hotel, right inside in the middle of town, very secluded, a real touch of class, not cheap, but very special with incredible service and food to die for.  My favourite place. Happy Anniversary in advance.


----------



## Money Bags7 (1 Feb 2007)

Stayed in the Brandon for a night about  year or two ago - nothing about it impressed me. Try the Great Southern Parknasilla - off the beaten track on the coast, lots of old world charm. Very romantic - I'd recommend the clay pigeon shooting


----------



## oblib (1 Feb 2007)

Thanks everyone -- sorry I disappeard for a few days but I think after that I'm gonna have a good look the Aghadoe Heights or Lake Hotel. Really, I think this is one time where I can't get away with 'budget' or I will never live it down the rest my life.


----------



## june (1 Feb 2007)

Re lake hotel, request a lakeview suite. You'll get balcony, jacuzzi, 4 poster bed. Its been awhile since I was there but I always thought it was a relaxing get away. view is second to none


----------



## coquito (1 Feb 2007)

Even if you don't stay in the Killarney Park, go there, have a meal or some bar food and I guarantee you will be impressed.  (I have no connection with the place apart from  being a very satisfied customer)


----------



## Christy (2 Feb 2007)

*Sheen Falls by far*

Having stayed in both the Aghadoe Heights and Sheen Falls in Kenmare, there is absolutely no comparison in my opinion, Sheen Falls is a clear winner.  Alright it is expensive, but if money isn't your major concern and romance, luxury and pure relaxation are then go for Sheen Falls.  It is the nicest hotel I have stayed in anywhere, ever.

By the way I have no cennection with Sheen Falls whatsoever.

Christy


----------



## ajapale (6 Feb 2007)

gipimann said:


> Hi, I stayed in the Brandon in Tralee a few years ago and loved it - a touch of old-style charm in a world of McHotels!



"Old style charm" does not describe The Mount Brandon Hotel in Tralee.


----------



## ninsaga (6 Feb 2007)

Marion said:


> Hi Vanilla
> 
> Breakast at [broken link removed] sounds good
> 
> Marion



If you are going to Dingle then I would recommend Heatons - purpose built B&B. The rooms are bright airy & sparious.... the breakfast - a choise like no other & the owners are really nice people


----------



## KerryG (6 Feb 2007)

If budget is gone out the window (money really no object!) The Sheen Falls in Kenmare is very luxurious


----------



## ragazza (7 Feb 2007)

Hi,

my parents were down in the Lake Hotel last week, and really liked it.
They had  booked a 'master deluxe' but when they got there, were told that there was building work going on above the rooms, so were downgraded to a 'deluxe'. Even so, they were very happy with the room - very big, brand new bathroom, terrace over looking the lake.
The reviews on trip advisor are very positive, but to me the decor seems a bit dated (maybe its more suited to my age 75+ parents than someone younger?). They thought the food was lovely too, and are looking forward to going back.


----------



## Ciadan (19 Feb 2007)

OK, while I know you said 'not Killarney' I just wanted to say that we've just returned from a fab stay at the Killarney Plaza www.killarneyplaza.com.  Got a great deal of €175 pps for 2 nights B&B and one evening meal.  One of the best hotels I've stayed in!


----------



## Slash (19 Feb 2007)

Waterville is a lovely little town - nestled between Ballinskelligs bay and Lough Currane. Might be a bit quiet in April, though, the season will only be starting. The Butler Arms is a family run hotel - it needs a bit of work but the rooms are good.

There's a very good restaurant in Waterville called Paddy Frog's - I recommend it (although it's not cheap.)


----------



## cch (29 Mar 2007)

THe Dingle Skelligs hotel is a lovely 4 star and Dingle is gorgeous. They have a wonderful spa there too.


----------



## Marion (29 Mar 2007)

I recently stayed in Castlewood House in Dingle.

It is a gorgeous new house overlooking the bay. The breakfasts were fantastic. They even had freshly made bread and butter pudding! The porridge with the baileys (poured with a generous hand at the table) was fairly scrummy! My friends and I managed to sample practically everthing (apart from the full barnyard and the fresh fish - no boats out) over the few days we spent there. Every dish was perfectly cooked.

Marion

PS: Ninsaga, it is run by a son (and his wife) of the Heaton's and and is right next door to it.


----------



## kenandemer (29 Mar 2007)

if you really want to get away from it all you should head to Dingle  - the Skellig and the Benner's Hotel are both very nice - Skellig has nice spa and leisure centre. If you want to go a little bit further and really have a bit of peace and quiet head to www.*gorman*s-clifftophouse.com - this is in Ballydavid (near Ventry), its a nice Guesthouse with its own Restaraunt and is right on the coast.

I would'nt bother with Kenmare and Sneem - completely over the top with Americans and high prices. Another option would be the Meadowlands Hotel in Tralee, unlike the Brandon this is a 4 star Hotel, and is supposed to have built on top class lesiure suite. the rooms are huge and the bar is a bit of craic. the drawback of Tralee is that you're not right on the coast - but the shopping is fantastic and has the best nitelife of the county


----------



## Witch (29 Aug 2007)

I would reccommend The International Hotel in Killarney. 
www.killarneyinternational.com
It a real old world charm hotel set in the centre of Killarney. I love it there


----------

